# 457 Visa holder Car Purchase on Indian License



## jumptoaussie (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello All,
I searched entire forum to get an answer, but looks like no one ever faced problem in buying a car.
I am on my 457 visa and live in Brisbane for past 1.5 Yrs. My PR process will begin only during end of 2014. 
I went in to purchase a car in Brisbane city and after all the bargaining price set to begin documentation work, sales guy asked for my license and I gave my Indian license. He said that vehicle can't be registered on my name as I do not hold Qld driving license.
Next day I went to transport office and the lady in the counter informed me that I can drive a car with my Indian license. When I asked about purchase, they said I CAN buy a car and drive until my visa doesn't change.
As all other members in the forum mentioned, I will have 3 months to transfer once I get my PR.
Iwent back to car showroom and told him what the lady told. He showed the list of documents needed to register a vehicle and second one in the list is QLD driving license. Didn't want to go back to transport office to fight. Decided to go to a different office to see what they would respond for.
Has any one of you encountered an issue of this kind? What do I need to get this set straight to buy a car.
Any suggestions on this are welcome.


----------



## nkhui (Jul 10, 2013)

The lady is right. I just bought a car with cash in Sydney just after a week arrived in Sydney with 457 visa. The oversea driving license is just for the insurance company that you are experience driver.


----------

